# Gratuity



## snegri (Nov 2, 2009)

I just started my own catering business and was curious if other caterers automatically add gratuity for all or some events? Does it depend on the size of the event?

Thanks,
Sheri


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IMHO, a "gratuity" is a "gift", not a "charge".

If you want to apply a "service charge", go ahead, just do not call it a "gratuity"!


----------



## hollyinportland (Feb 7, 2010)

It is not a gratuity if it is required. I love VOila catering here in Portland for my events as they have a no required or expected gratuity. Why should the caterer get a 20% gratuity for plate and chair rentals? Voila Catering uses this as a competitive advantage and uses it as a selling point even on their website Catering Service in Portland Oregon, Portland Catering, Caterers Portland I think it is more professional than tricking the client into thinking the staff will get the tips.


----------

